# Am I an ENTJ or ESTJ?



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Calling all MBTI experts! I need your opinions please!

So whenever I take a MBTI test my results are either ENTJ or ESTJ. Usually I test as an ESTJ but my S preference is very weak. I am certain I have Extroversion, Thinking and Judgment but the S/N is where I'm having difficulty being certain. Here are a few reasons why I think I might be one or the other.

Why I'm an ESTJ:

I pay attention to very small details about almost everything. (E.g. people's appearance, grammar, timeliness)
I am extremely punctual and it irks me when I'm not on time
I tend to understand some concepts faster when learning in a hands on approach. I'm extremely good at memorizing how to do tasks that involve routines. In work related settings, I usually need to be shown once before I can master a task on my own.
I am very methodical when doing work that requires a routine
Why I'm an ENTJ:


I tend to get bored with routine tasks very quickly. I always want my mind to be challenged and love solving abstract problems.
In any setting, I always find a better, more efficient way of completing a task.
In life, I have always made plans for myself years in advance. For example, when I was in third grade I made plans to go to college and get a good job. Now that I'm finishing college and have a job lined up I'm beginning to make plans for retirement.
I always try to look for the big picture in things.
I try to understand how things/people are related. For instance, in a team setting I tend to analyze people to find out how the dynamics of their personality might affect our project and try to compensate or enhance for it.
When in a supervisory position, I tend to not to be fixated on fine details if I trust the person's competency.
What are you opinions on my personality type? Could I just have a balance of both? Any opinions or further questions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

Your S items are not that unusual for an NT. However, your N items are pretty exclusively N. I vote ENTJ.


----------



## SherylLynn (May 5, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Calling all MBTI experts! I need your opinions please!
> 
> So whenever I take a MBTI test my results are either ENTJ or ESTJ. Usually I test as an ESTJ but my S preference is very weak. I am certain I have Extroversion, Thinking and Judgment but the S/N is where I'm having difficulty being certain. Here are a few reasons why I think I might be one or the other.
> 
> ...


I am not professionally qualified to say which you are, but I noticed "I try", which to me means learned behavior, not innate behavior. Same with your last comment 'tend not to get fixated" which says to me that you are fixated on details, but you have learned not to unless necessary.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

SherylLynn said:


> I am not professionally qualified to say which you are, but I noticed "I try", which to me means learned behavior, not innate behavior. Same with your last comment 'tend not to get fixated" which says to me that you are fixated on details, but you have learned not to unless necessary.



Thank you SheryLynn. I see what you're saying but I usually don't use many words that are too absolute. I think it's just the way I say explain things.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you often think about how things could be instead of how they are, like playing out a simulated reality in your head? Do you live partly with your mind in the future, or pretty much in the here and now?


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

Thorgar said:


> Your S items are not that unusual for an NT. However, your N items are pretty exclusively N. I vote ENTJ.


 
Ditto, I think. I'm a very solid ENTJ... never vary in the tests I've taken. With that said, in business, I can pay attention to the details, especially when I know they are critical to achieving my big picture result. I can be adaptable to look at a situation and know what needs to change, and if I don't have someone to trust to accomplish the little things, then I will do them. Sometimes they are even fun and satifsying... but by majority, I don't focus on the little things and tend to delegate them off. My eye is always on the big picture. 

With that said, some people do fluctuate a little in some of the personality traits, especially when they know or have learned that they must be flexible and adaptable. I suppose you'll just have to see which traits come out ahead of the others :laughing:


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Troisi, what are your interests?

Would you rather watch tv (sports, sitcoms, etc.) or read a book?

Would you rather think out a puzzle, or situationally solve problems? 

Do you like using your hands? (Sports, gardening, equipment assembly, etc.)

Do you live to work, or work to live?

How consistent are your habits?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Thorgar said:


> Do you often think about how things could be instead of how they are, like playing out a simulated reality in your head? Do you live partly with your mind in the future, or pretty much in the here and now?


I do but mostly in terms of career goals. For instance, I am just graduating college and was offered a job at a local CPA firm. The only thing that keep running through my head is "If I stick around I could probably help make this place grow like crazy."


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> Troisi, what are your interests?
> 
> Would you rather watch tv (sports, sitcoms, etc.) or read a book?
> 
> ...



_Would you rather watch tv (sports, sitcoms, etc.) or read a book?_
I hardly watch t.v. and I'm horrible with keeping up in sports. I do like to read and as corny as this sounds I'm currently reading "The Leadership Equation: Leadership,Management and the Myers Briggs"

_Would you rather think out a puzzle, or situationally solve problems? _
I'm trying to figure out what you mean by situationally so I'm not sure if I can give a clear answer. 


_Do you like using your hands? (Sports, gardening, equipment assembly, etc.)_
Not at all. My dad is a mechanic and always told me when I was a kid "Son, you'll have to learn how to work with your hands around the house so you're not useless." My response was "Nah, I'll just pay someone to do it when I get older." I was never drawn to handy work as you can see. 
_
Do you live to work, or work to live?_
Workaholic. I live to work. 
_
How consistent are your habits?_
I wouldn't say I have super rigid habits. Definitely not the OCD type.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, you're probably an ENTJ, with a malnourished auxiliary. 

I have the same attitude about hands-on stuff; watering flowers, building a computer tower, changing oil-- it just really irritates me. There needs to be an element of interpretation and experimentation someplace to keep things interesting.


----------



## ectasy (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, you're most definitely an ENTJ. They're a good people.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

I think you're an ENTJ, also. Some of the phrasing you used in your posts on the ESTJ forum made me think "huh, that's weird for an ESTJ to say it like that, but ok."


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

With many thanks to Jerick and the cognitive test he recommended I do think it's safe to say I'm an ENTJ. Here are my results:


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*
extraverted Sensing (Se) ****************************** (30.7)
good use
introverted Sensing (Si) *********************** (23.6)
limited use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) *************************************** (39.9)
excellent use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ****************************************** (43)
excellent use
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************** (26.8)
average use
introverted Thinking (Ti) **************************** (28.2)
average use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ********************** (22.8)
limited use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************* (25.4)
average use*
Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ENTJ*


----------



## will56 (Feb 6, 2010)

I vote ENTJ.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I hate you, Troisi. You and Lantern left me alone in ESTJ forum. Meh. :dry:

*cries in the corner*


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

Hmm... I'm gonna go with ENTJ on this one.


----------

